# Vahs spring monster auction. April 9th.



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

As our Annual Fall Monster Auctions have always been very popular and well attended, it was decided at our last meeting that we will have TWO Monster Auctions this year. Therefore our Annual Spring auction will become the second "MONSTER Auction". 
It will be held on a Saturday at the same location and will follow the same format as our fall auction. The same rules apply and buying and selling is open to the general public as well as VAHS members. We welcome all aquatic-related livestock, plants, foods and equipment.

The details are:

VAHS Spring Monster Auction
Place: St Pius x Catholic Church Gym, 1150 Mt Seymour Rd., North Vancouver
Date: Saturday, April 9, 2016
Time: Registration 8:30 a.m.-9:30 a.m., Auction starts at 10:00 a.m.

For pre-registration and additional information contact [email protected]


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That is excellent news. I might go to this one too!

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Just a quick reminder that our SPRING MONSTER AUCTION, SATURDAY APRIL 9TH, is less than a month away...
For additional information or to download buyers and/or sellers forms, go to our website. You can also check us out on facebook.
We expect a great variety of livestock, plants and aquaria supplies and equipment, so mark APRIL 9TH on you calendar and plan to join us.
To register please contact Dave by e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

do general public need a buyers form?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be coming Dave.

I just don't know if I'll have anything to sell yet.

Respectfully,

Stuart




Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Jcmalouie said:


> do general public need a buyers form?


Yes...everyone needs to get a bidding number. Simply contact [email protected], and he will issue you a number. You can download a buyer's form off of our website.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

As long as my work schedule allows it, I will be there.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Work schedule?I'll see you there Anthony.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

There will salt water items as well as fresh water.

AquaAddict


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Jousters said:


> Work schedule?I'll see you there Anthony.


I totally agree with Jody !! Never mind the "work schedule" Anthony


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

AquaAddict said:


> There will salt water items as well as fresh water. AquaAddict


We generally have some salt water items....equipment as well as anemones, coral. zoas, etc. We have some excellent reefers in the club, so we trust that some of them will bring items  Come on Anthony, Laurie, Eileen, et al........


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Would like to be there but April 9th isn't going to work for me, maybe the fall auction.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Man.....that's a bummer Laurie. We miss your participation in our club activities  Hope to see you at our next regular meeting or at the Summer BBQ :lol:


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Just a reminder to all those planning to come to our auction. For those planning to SELL.... please e-mail Dave at; [email protected] to register. For those of you are simply coming to BUY.......you can get a number when you show up at the Auction. BOTH buyers and sellers, go to our webpage to download the rules and buyers and sellers forms. Look forward to seeing you all on the 9th.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Things have changed and I will be able to attend the auction after all, even though I no longer have any aquariums I still enjoy looking at beautiful reef or fresh tank setups, and talking to folks that have tanks.
I'll be bringing a box of auction stuff for a donation to the club and can help out with the auction as well if needed. See you all there. Cheers :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome....it will be great to see you again Laurie :bigsmile:


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

The Guy said:


> Things have changed and I will be able to attend the auction after all, even though I no longer have any aquariums I still enjoy looking at beautiful reef or fresh tank setups, and talking to folks that have tanks.
> I'll be bringing a box of auction stuff for a donation to the club and can help out with the auction as well if needed. See you all there. Cheers :bigsmile:


Excellent....we all look forward to seeing you again Laurie....thanks in advance for your donation and your offer to help....e-mail Dave and I'm sure he will find a "job" for you


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on whose coming with me, I may be able to help in the kitchen.....

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you Stuart, we someone to help keep us fueled up for the auction.

AquaAddict


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If I'm able to come (depends on work load but it looks good for now, knock on wood), I can help run items or in the kitchen too.


----------



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

Im headed out with my grandmother right now aha hope im not late


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Many thanks to Dave and Mike and all the supporters that made this Spring Auction happen.It was great to see old friends and meet newer members as well.I picked up some Killifish that you would not normally find in stores from Carl and it was great to see everyone get what they needed.Anthony great to see you there as well even though you had to leave early.Looking forward to the next meeting.Jody


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Jousters said:


> Many thanks to Dave and Mike and all the supporters that made this Spring Auction happen.It was great to see old friends and meet newer members as well.I picked up some Killifish that you would not normally find in stores from Carl and it was great to see everyone get what they needed.Anthony great to see you there as well even though you had to leave early.Looking forward to the next meeting.Jody


Gotta agree Jody. It was another great day all around. Dave and Phil did another great job of keeping the auction moving quickly. ( sometimes a little TOO quickly for some of us trying to keep up on the computers  ) Just gotta give special recognition to Dave's dad who is always "the man" with the raffle and always jumps in to help wherever needed  
And as you say, iin addition to all of the great livestock, plants and equipment up for grabs at awesome prices, it's always nice to see "old friends" and welcome newcomer to our hobby. Great to see Laurie again, and as usual he rolled up his sleeves and got right to work taking charge of our membership table. Look forward to seeing you at more of our future meetings, Laurie


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Gotta agree Jody. It was another great day all around. Dave and Phil did another great job of keeping the auction moving quickly. ( sometimes a little TOO quickly for some of us trying to keep up on the computers  ) Just gotta give special recognition to Dave's dad who is always "the man" with the raffle and always jumps in to help wherever needed
> And as you say, iin addition to all of the great livestock, plants and equipment up for grabs at awesome prices, it's always nice to see "old friends" and welcome newcomer to our hobby. Great to see Laurie again, and as usual he rolled up his sleeves and got right to work taking charge of our membership table. Look forward to seeing you at more of our future meetings, Laurie


Thanks George, I totally enjoyed the auction and helping out as well, I'll sure try and make more meetings this coming year.
I think the decision to have a big monster auction twice a year was a positive one for sure, hopefully it will spark the interest of folks wanting to get into aquariums without spending an arm and a leg on brand new equipment.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all their hard work and time put into this first Big Spring Auction.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Went to the auction for the first time and thoroughly enjoyed myself. Scored some whiptails too, one of my holy grail fish. Thanks to VAHS for organizing and making it such a great experience.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I went to the last two fall ones and I'm really p****d that I missed this one, caught a nasty bug and spent the weekend in bed instead. I guess I'll just have to buy more in the fall.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> Went to the auction for the first time and thoroughly enjoyed myself. Scored some whiptails too, one of my holy grail fish. Thanks to VAHS for organizing and making it such a great experience.


Yes, it was fun and I know Felicia had fun making new friends and running items to the buyers. It was great seeing all my fishie friends at the auction. Unfortunately, everyone in my carpool had a busy day ahead of them and so we could only stay for the morning. Would have loved to hang out all day and talk more with people I only see a couple times a year.

Laurie, Eileen, George, Mike, Dave & all my VAHS friends, great event. Good work and I think everyone will agree the first Annual Spring Auction was a roaring success.

BTW, have to organize it, but I'm most likely hosting a VAHS BBQ/get-together at my place this summer so for those who made it and those who missed out on the auction (pouiy704) you can all come hang out with all us fish-crazy members there.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Had a great time at the auction, thanks to all that made it such a fun and successful auction! I was so inspired i came home and rearranged my entire tank to fit in my purchases and to make more nooks and crannies for my new Petricolas to hang out in. All my new additions are doing/looking great. Thanks again!


----------

